
Google Drive: Updates for iOS and Android - cleverjake
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2012/09/google-drive-updates-for-ios-and-android.html
======
samuelclaridge
The real time editing feature is great and definitely overdue. The only
downside is it appears you can only edit docs and not other file types. I can
live with that for now, but being able to edit spreadsheets would be nice. All
in good time I suppose!

